# Appeal form



## june616 (Feb 22, 2013)

Does anyone a link to a printable "generic" claim appeal form? I accidently used my last copy without making more and now I can't find it online either  Thank you for your help!


----------



## monica03 (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know.  I have a letter that I made up that I use for appeals when it is a company that doesn't have a specific appeal form.  Hope you find one!


----------



## Birdie625 (Feb 23, 2013)

june616 said:


> Does anyone a link to a printable "generic" claim appeal form? I accidently used my last copy without making more and now I can't find it online either  Thank you for your help!



Hi, I would look at the payers website for any specific form they require or if able to call them and appeal via telephone...depends on the appeal maybe (?).


----------



## seanny (Mar 13, 2013)

Usually each payor has a specific form they require you use.  These are usually downloadable.  

I ALWAYS include a detailed letter of explanation with the appropriate form.  Medicare and Medicaid are tricky, as they have different types of "appeals/adjustments," each with it's own form.  Be careful not to waste your time with the wrong form for Mcare & Mcaid.


----------

